# Thinking of buying a truck



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No! not a new truck.

I am looking for a Chev C60 / C70, GMC's, Ford F600, F700, International 1600, older 1970's or 1980's
Gross Vehicle Weight of 16,000 to 23,000. It can be gas or diesel. I don't want a big dump body on it. I actually would consider a flatbed dump.

It needs to be in very good condition.

If you know of one in the Northeast let me know.


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

A F550 is rated at 18,000. And No CDL required. And it will actually get out of its own way unlike the "medium duty trucks" you mentioned


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

chevy c series on windfield street in norwalk just before the little deli/ store , clean, old guy bought it new maybe 87 ish, been for sale for ever, gas job, nice little truck:thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

CT,

If you're over that way could you get a phone number?


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

will do:thumbsup:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

203 831 0814

1988 c70 10' mason dump , maybe 4/5 yards, gas , 50k, asking abit much at 7500 , but its clean, ill grab afew shots if you want but best bet is to go look , good luck, me know if i can help:thumbup:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Nick if the truck in Norwalk doesn't work out, I may possibly have a couple things. Email u tomorrow.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

CT,

Pictures would be a big help.

Vinny I'll check my email later tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

Decent looking truck but OVERPRICED. And the fresh paint on the hood, passenger fender and door have me thinking


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

not sure about the paint other then it was raining and yes his asking price is why its been for sale for ever , id say its a 3k to 4k truck if it cks out with the wrench , no rust is nice thou, esp for a 25 year old chevy , either way i have no interest in the sale of this truck other then nick is looking for something similar, this might be to large as well, as for the 550 ford , stay away, most of these trucks have been plagued with issues and the price of admission has got to be 30k to 50k , ouch for a wheel barrow


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

CT,

Thanks for the pictures and I'll call. I was thinking the 3,-4,000 $ range also.

I just want a truck for that once a day load of topsoil, sand, stone or mulch of 1 to 4 yards. Right now anything more I can call and have delivery within 2 hours. 

I also want the simplicity of an older truck.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

got it ,this is perfect for that just have to look at it close and then get the old timer mason to part with it for alot less then 7500k also it needs a windshield good luck


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I don't think I'll be taking a ride. He said just come and look at it. He can't answer any tech questions. He says the price is the price.

Oh Well. I'll keep looking


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

denick said:


> Well I don't think I'll be taking a ride. He said just come and look at it. He can't answer any tech questions. He says the price is the price.
> 
> Oh Well. I'll keep looking


 sounds about right , old timer
will die with it


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

ctkiteboarding said:


> as for the 550 ford , stay away, most of these trucks have been plagued with issues and the price of admission has got to be 30k to 50k , ouch for a wheel barrow


What is wrong with a F550? I have a 99 with over 280k on it and no problems And for 3k it was hard to beat


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

ctkiteboarding said:


> , as for the 550 ford , stay away, most of these trucks have been plagued with issues and the price of admission has got to be 30k to 50k , ouch for a wheel barrow


Sounds like hearsay, I have an 03 F450 that I can put 9k in the bed legally. Only problem I have had is the dome light won't shut off.

Cole


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

not trying to harp but its common knowledge that the 6.0 ford motors have issues . head gaskets, injectors etc. 

the early 7.3's are very good but ford dropped the ball when they changed motors, the new model now has a different design but has yet to prove itself so if the older trucks are running strong great but to spend 50 /60 k on a small dump and have the motor blow  ill pass, 

1st hand knowledge work has 06 550 on its third motor and countless trips to shop for issues ,truck has 35k on it ,nice truck thou other then the reliability problem maybe a Cummings conversion would work ; )

nick, hope you find your truck ill keep an eye out for other candidates


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

ctkiteboarding said:


> not trying to harp but its common knowledge that the 6.0 ford motors have issues . head gaskets, injectors etc.
> 
> the early 7.3's are very good but ford dropped the ball when they changed motors, the new model now has a different design but has yet to prove itself so if the older trucks are running strong great but to spend 50 /60 k on a small dump and have the motor blow  ill pass,
> 
> ...


I am not saying the 6.0 is bullet proof(or any engine) but Sounds like you need to find a real mechanic(not a ford garage). SOME 6.0s had had gasket issues, but ARP head studs and an EGR delete fix those issues. Ford just needed to stronger head bolts to begin with.

And I dont think the OP said anything about buying a new truck. I know I didnt say buy new
]


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Diesel_Brad said:


> I am not saying the 6.0 is bullet proof(or any engine) but Sounds like you need to find a real mechanic(not a ford garage). SOME 6.0s had had gasket issues, but ARP head studs and an EGR delete fix those issues. Ford just needed to stronger head bolts to begin with.
> 
> And I dont think the OP said anything about buying a new truck. I know I didnt say buy new
> ]


 i dont own the truck but yes the head bolts are another issue:thumbsup:


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3033509&

here is one that seems to be priced right. may be worth putting a lft under and turning it into a dump bed.


----------

